# new to all of this



## 13774 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hello everyone, I found this board by accident and glad that I did. I too have IBS which was doing pretty good until i got a major panic attack on monday, tuesday was at my doc.'s and now I am on paxil cr and lorazapam for the in between time for the paxil to kick in. I cant believe that this one attack has pulled me over the edge and I am so afraid that I will never be myself again. any guidance or help from you all would so be appreciated.Lisa


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome Lisa


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi Lisa and welcome to the board - panic attacks - yeah get them loads, you will find coping strategies I am sure and I am also sure that your meds will help as well, but BE PATIENT, as all these types of drugs will take a while to kick in.You stick with this board, the people here are magic - have just been through an incredibly tough time (which I'll not bore you with) but everybody here is like family, infact you can talk to friends here about things you probably can't with your nearest and dearest.You certainly are not alone and will learn how to cope with anxiety. I'm not sure where you are located, I'm guessing the US but I've now started seeing an acupuncturist who is dead up on dealing with anxiety/panic attacks so it might be worth your while looking at alternative strategies alongside/instead of drugs - though, of course, there may well be cost implications.Anyhoo, a very warm welcome from sunny(ish) Manchester and to this board.Sue


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Lisa. I know all about panic attacks. I'm on regular Paxil and I can tell you I would be lost without it. It will take time to start seeing the effects, but the Paxil has also helped my IBS a bit and my FMS. Good luck!Liz


----------



## 13774 (Apr 22, 2006)

thank you for your responses. I am into it almost 10 days and can feel the edginess going away a bit.lisa


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

Good for you our kid. You stick with this board and come onto CHAT (we had a brillo convo at about 8.00pm here in blighty) - the people here are the bizzy!!Sue (The scouser)


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome Lisa, Glad to see that things are starting to go better for you. Keep up the good work!


----------

